

Positive Effects of Grand Central and Open CL - arfrank
http://www.hardmac.com/news/2009/09/16/positive-effects-of-grand-central-and-open-cl

======
rbanffy
I suspect GCD had little to no impact on these numbers. And they appear to be
too small to reflect what I expect of OpenCL.

Weird

